# Host My Own Website ...



## vahidphd (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello,

I have a domain, for example exam.com and one static IP. How can I host my website and others on my VPS by registring my NS? (ns1.exam.com & ns2.exam.com)

I am new to FreeBSD, networking and the web.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2012)

Install any of the webservers and make http://www.example.com point to your IP address.


----------



## vahidphd (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks,

I have been installing nginx and I test it by using IP, it works. *B*ut I don*'*t know what I should do that my exam.com points to my IP.


----------



## anomie (Mar 21, 2012)

Ask your hosting provider how you can register your DNS A / PTR recs. (They normally provide GUI web utilities to do just that.)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 21, 2012)

Whoever you registered your domain name with will have a method for setting up their records so they point to your name servers. Just go to their site, log in, and go to "manage domains" or something similar.


----------



## vahidphd (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, I have been registered my DNS on my domain management, but I don*'*t know what should I do on my FreeBSD?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 22, 2012)

So exam.com is your site? And you're able to connect to it online?


----------

